# Mountain Goat Steam Ale



## syl (27/8/13)

Ok, had a good look on here and can only see very old threads so I hope I am not pissing anyone off with my lack of Google-Fu!

I am working to make a Steam Ale clone for SWMBO. She loves this stuff, I love Hightail and I have 200 litres of Amber/APA's already 

From their website, they have the following in it's blurb:



> The Steam is a crisp, certified organic ale. We incorporate a slap of wheat malt in the grist make-up and ferment it cool. We use Cascade and Citra hops to give it a fresh, zippy finish. Great as the weather warms up. 4.5% ABV, 22BU’s.


Link

Now I am going to bump it to 28 as per the old recipe instructions I found years ago (it also used to say 28 IBU's on the Goat website!!!). So it is not exactly a clone.

I see that there was previously mention of Hallertau too, but that has been dropped of late as well. Purely left with a Citra/Cascade combo. The last thing was a galaxy dry hop, which seems quite dangerous, so I am going leaf and very late!

I am in the very early phases, just hoping anyone could shed some light? I emailed the brewery, but no response as of yet!

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 75.10 l
Post Boil Volume: 67.60 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 60.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 59.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 4.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 89.9 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
7.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 1 75.0 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 2 25.0 % 

21.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 5.1 IBUs 
21.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 11.0 IBUs 


3.17 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 3.6 IBUs 
30.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 7.8 IBUs 



1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 8 - 

3.17 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 9 - 
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 


What do you guys think? Has anyone here made one previously and have some notes? I may have to buy a 6-er tonight and do some research!


----------



## GalBrew (27/8/13)

I find that steam ale has a strong bready, biscuity malt flavour that I don't think would come from pilsner malt. I would try an ale malt instead. MO or GP perhaps? I am not entirely sure, could be a combo of ale and pils malts?


----------



## BeerNess (27/8/13)

Had one at the Albion in Newcastle a couple of weekends ago, from what i recall very crisp very sharp, a fair amount of hop character but I wouldn't have picked it being dry hopped, just late/flameout/whirlpool?

Of course if you are a no-chill brewer like myself then dry hopping is a good compensator. I've also started experimenting with cube hopping at about 30-45 minutes after flameout and whirlpool when I'm transferring to my cube, trying to emulate the hops character of brews that are run through a heat exchanger etc... :unsure:

Also the Galaxy, I love it and use it a lot as late addition and dry hop in my own brews but didn't pick up on it in the Steam Ale... but I had a few under my belt already by that stage.... :chug:

Good beer, I wish you much success at providing SWMBO something that she approves of, and subsequently signs off on more brewery projects!!! :drinks:


----------



## pressure_tested (27/8/13)

I'd email the brewers. They might give you the recipe. They told me the full IPA recipe. Awesome brewery that support homebrewers


----------



## timmi9191 (27/8/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75049-mountain-goat-steam-ale/?hl=%2Bmountain+%2Bgoat


----------



## syl (28/8/13)

timmi9191 said:


> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75049-mountain-goat-steam-ale/?hl=%2Bmountain+%2Bgoat


Well I know for a fact they use US05. Want to at least keep that part! Also, why are people posting recipes in the hops section??!! Didn't think to look there!





pressure_tested said:


> I'd email the brewers. They might give you the recipe. They told me the full IPA recipe. Awesome brewery that support homebrewers


Already have, waiting on a reply 




BeerNess said:


> Had one at the Albion in Newcastle a couple of weekends ago, from what i recall very crisp very sharp, a fair amount of hop character but I wouldn't have picked it being dry hopped, just late/flameout/whirlpool?
> 
> Of course if you are a no-chill brewer like myself then dry hopping is a good compensator. I've also started experimenting with cube hopping at about 30-45 minutes after flameout and whirlpool when I'm transferring to my cube, trying to emulate the hops character of brews that are run through a heat exchanger etc...
> 
> ...


I am no chill, so some light dry hop will be done! With the Galaxy I will be very gentle, I've had it ruin beers before. A handful of flowers per cube for a couple of days.

The SWMBO has been a champ of late, with the brewery now taking over a full room in the apartment: 200L of beer fermenting at the moment, 2 keg fridges, 1 ferment fridge, braumeister 50L, bookshelf of bottles/adjuncts and equipment! Half of the freezer is full of hops and the 15A is in the kitchen too 




GalBrew said:


> I find that steam ale has a strong bready, biscuity malt flavour that I don't think would come from pilsner malt. I would try an ale malt instead. MO or GP perhaps? I am not entirely sure, could be a combo of ale and pils malts?


I don't particularly get that strong malt at all? Previous incarnations I have seen flying around the net have always had 75/25 pils/wheat.


----------



## GalBrew (28/8/13)

I find that it's not 'malty' in a sweet heavy sense. But has a biscuity thing that I don't get in any of my pils based beers. Maybe the organic malts they use taste a little different??


----------



## syl (2/9/13)

Any other feedback at all guys? I will knock this down on grand final eve (after the bulk buy !!!)


----------



## Spiesy (2/9/13)

I don't get anything biscuity out of the malts myself... clean, dry and bitey...


----------



## syl (2/9/13)

Spiesy said:


> I don't get anything biscuity out of the malts myself... clean, dry and bitey...


Yes that's what I get, clean and quite dry so I will make sure I get it down as low as I can


----------



## stakka82 (2/9/13)

I have had this countless times from the bottle and never been impressed.

Had it at the brewery and it was a very different beast, very enjoyable.

A delicate beer best served IMO.


----------



## GalBrew (2/9/13)

I must admit I had some over the weekend and got no biscuity flavor out of the beer either. Very clean and mild malt palate.


----------



## syl (5/9/13)

Well Dave from Goat sent me the recipe, I don't know the ettiquette on this, whether I should post it or not. But I will definitely be dropping one down!


----------



## timmi9191 (5/9/13)

Post it.. Unless he's requested otherwise its in the public domain


----------



## timmi9191 (5/9/13)

Or at least pm it to me..


----------



## Yob (5/9/13)

Post it, it means fuk all, he quite readily hands it out, if I had more grey matter or thought to write it down a few years ago it'd be posted already.. Send him a bottle of your version and in sure he'd appreciate it, you nay even get feedback


----------



## pressure_tested (5/9/13)

Yeah he is cool with sharing. If anyone wants the IPA recipe he gave me permission to post


----------



## stakka82 (5/9/13)

Would love to see both...


----------



## slash22000 (5/9/13)

Likewise.


----------



## brewbienewbie (5/9/13)

POST IT don't be a cocktease


----------



## punkin (6/9/13)

Would definately like a look at the IPA


----------



## Yob (6/9/13)

pressure_tested said:


> Yeah he is cool with sharing. If anyone wants the IPA recipe he gave me permission to post



Post.. Post.. Post.. Post..


----------



## pressure_tested (6/9/13)

IPA

BB Ale 76%
BB Wheat 16%
Simpson Pale Crystal 8%

Mash at 66˚C, 2.5g CaSO4 p/litre/liquor in Mash.
Sparge at 75˚C
Target 65BU
Pride of Ringwood at boil – 60mins.
1 g/l Cascade into Whirlpool - note utilisation on whirlpool will add further bitterness.
Starting Gravity – 14.5˚P
Terminal – 3.2˚P
Ferment at 21˚C, using Fermentis US-05.
6.2%abv.
4.3/4pH.
Dry Hop during ferment – at 4˚P, 21˚C – 2.0g/l Cascade (US) and 2g/l Galaxy.
Dry, pellet hops into the top manway after yeasting off.
Chill, filter bright.


----------



## stakka82 (6/9/13)

Wow, I can't see the whirlpool at 1g/l adding a lot of IBU, remarkable that maybe 75% of the IBU from that beer come from POR...

I would have assumed the reason for that was cost, but then they're banging in a combined 4g/l dry hop of cascade and galaxy...

Would not have picked that at all.


----------



## syl (7/9/13)

I sent him mine for feedback, and here's the reply:



> Nice looking recipe!
> 
> Here's what we do:
> 
> ...


----------



## manticle (7/9/13)

The fact that they take the time to reply in detail and openly offer their recipes and processes gets a big thumbs up.


----------



## chrisso81 (7/9/13)

> The fact that they take the time to reply in detail and openly offer their recipes and processes gets a big thumbs up.


I agree, Dave is incredibly generous when it comes to information regarding MG recipes. There should be a thread 'From The Goats Mouth' where everyone puts the info they've received into the one thread. I have info on the Rapunzel recipe, it would be great to combine that with their standards and a few other rare/cross breeds, I know I've seen the info on their Double Hightail floating around here somewhere.


----------



## syl (7/9/13)

Definitely. They are my favourite brewery because of this. When I pay for beer it is nearly always Mountain Goat. Unless it's some micro stuff that I want to try. 

Also another thing of note is that their beer recipes are living things, the steam ale recipe has evolved over the years.


----------



## pressure_tested (7/9/13)

stakka82 said:


> Wow, I can't see the whirlpool at 1g/l adding a lot of IBU, remarkable that maybe 75% of the IBU from that beer come from POR...
> 
> I would have assumed the reason for that was cost, but then they're banging in a combined 4g/l dry hop of cascade and galaxy...
> 
> Would not have picked that at all.



When I made it (I am a major all grain rookie) the flavour was pretty good and I dropped the POR bittering to 50. Definitely could have used more bitterness but I didn't want to be too risky what with my lack of skills. All of the flavour was cascade and galaxy and that delicious malt bill


----------



## punkin (8/9/13)

Thanks for that. Doesn't seem a lot of hops in the boil for the IPA. I'll give it a go for sure.


----------



## Smeaty (9/9/13)

stakka82 said:


> Wow, I can't see the whirlpool at 1g/l adding a lot of IBU, remarkable that maybe 75% of the IBU from that beer come from POR...
> 
> I would have assumed the reason for that was cost, but then they're banging in a combined 4g/l dry hop of cascade and galaxy...
> 
> Would not have picked that at all.


Just a noob here, but I've heard that hop utilisation is much higher for larger volumes. So, the recipe may need to be adjusted for homebrew volumes.

Just a thought


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/9/13)

pressure_tested said:


> IPA
> 
> BB Ale 76%
> BB Wheat 16%
> ...


Can I just clarify, this is the recipe for MG IPA ?

I have had this beer and recently too, it doesnt taste like POR nor Cascade, its definatley has Galaxy and Citra, exactly what the package and website says....Im confussed??


----------



## chunckious (9/9/13)

Pratty1 said:


> Can I just clarify, this is the recipe for MG IPA ?
> 
> I have had this beer and recently too, it doesnt taste like POR nor Cascade, its definatley has Galaxy and Citra, exactly what the package and website says....Im confussed??


It does say dry hop with Galaxy.
Recipes change over time, might have been the current recipe at the time.


----------



## pressure_tested (9/9/13)

You won't taste POR. Why would you?

He sent me that recipe less than 2 months ago

The citra thing I can't explain unless they haven't updated the website and you've got old bottles?


----------



## punkin (10/9/13)

Brewed it yesterday, used a 15 min addition of Galaxy flowers as well and dryhopping with galaxy and cascade.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## pressure_tested (10/9/13)

So do you interpret that there are two dry hop additions. One during ferment and one after ferment?

I just did one addition after ferment and I wanted more aroma. I made two mistakes with that one addition though. Didn't convert pellets to flowers (I used flowers so should have upped the amounts) and I also couldn't find anything to sink the hop bag at the time. (I brew at a mates house in the basement and no one was home)


----------



## Tex083 (10/9/13)

In an issue of Beer & Brewer last year they had a recipe for Mountain Goat Steam Ale. I love that beer and took down the recipe, I think Dave was in the issue and put the recipe together.

30L

6.5kg Pilsner Malt
1.0kg Wheat Malt
Mash @ 65 for 60mins
Sparge - how ever you like
25g Pride of Ringwood @ 60mins
33g Cascade 0min
33 Citra - 0min

Ferment @ 18 using US05

Im going to give this a go soon.


----------



## chunckious (10/9/13)

Now I'm confussed.
Firstly, I dont know who talking about the Steam or the IPA.
And now we have 2 steam recipes with complete different views as far as hopping shedules and ways to achieve IBU's.


----------



## syl (10/9/13)

Yes. Bugger the talk about the IPA off in to another thread.

Steam ale receipe posted by my and alternative version by Tex083.


----------



## syl (10/9/13)

To clear it up for all.

*Mountain Goat Steam Ale Recipes*

*#1 - From mountain goat founder 9/13:*

Here's what we do:

Organic Pilsener Malt - 87.5%
Organic Wheat Malt - 12.5%

No hops in the kettle.

60 min boil.

OG 1.044
FG 1.010

Approx 2-3 grams/litre of beer in Galaxy, Citra & Motueka hops - depending on alpha acids and oil contents - in the whirlpool.

Dry hop depending on flavour/aroma post fermentation - at least 2g/l depending on oil content and your dry hopping methods.

We aim for 22BU.

Neutral ale yeast.

Don't filter.

Bottle.

Drink!

Lemme know how it goes...

Cheers,

Dave Bonighton

*#2 - From Beer and Brewer 2012*
nb - adjusted to be scalable

86.5% Pilsner Malt
13.5% Wheat Malt

Mash @ 65 for 60mins
Sparge - how ever you like

.8g/L Pride of Ringwood @ 60mins
1.1g/L Cascade 0min
1.1g/L Citra - 0min

Ferment @ 18 using US05


*My comments:*
Not that far off each other really. But if you did 1g/L of Citra, Motueka, Galaxy in Whirlpool would achieve around 22 IBU as they are high AA.

All Mountain Goat recipes are living things, the Steam Ale used to be 28 IBU and use Cascade instead of Motueka IIRC.


----------



## 1974Alby (21/9/13)

glad I found this after chatting with you about it today. will be brewing this soon...as i no chill,im thinking of just cube hopping, rather than adding hops in the whirlpool.


----------



## syl (21/9/13)

I no chill. I did whirlpool today. 

Hit every mark and I am drinking a steam ale now tastes exactly as my house smells. 

I had flame out, waited 10 minutes, hops in and hop stand for 15 cubed and in to the pool. Will report back!


----------



## syl (21/9/13)

I no chill. I did whirlpool today. 

Hit every mark and I am drinking a steam ale now tastes exactly as my house smells. 

I had flame out, waited 10 minutes, hops in and hop stand for 15 cubed and in to the pool. Will report back!


----------



## syl (21/9/13)

I no chill. I did whirlpool today. 

Hit every mark and I am drinking a steam ale now tastes exactly as my house smells. 

I had flame out, waited 10 minutes, hops in and hop stand for 15 cubed and in to the pool. Will report back!


----------



## syl (21/9/13)

Stupid phone. Apologies!


----------



## 1974Alby (21/9/13)

no


----------



## 1974Alby (21/9/13)

worries


----------



## tateg (24/9/13)

Hey sly 
How did you work out the hops required to give you 28ibu ?
So this has no kettle hops at all?? 
Also what was the 10 minute wait after flame out for ? 
Cheers tate


----------



## syl (24/9/13)

tateg said:


> Hey sly
> How did you work out the hops required to give you 28ibu ?
> So this has no kettle hops at all??
> Also what was the 10 minute wait after flame out for ?
> Cheers tate


I ended up going for 22.5 IBU's.

There are no kettle hops at all so the hops were all added in the whirlpool (or hop-stand). Where shortly after flameout they are added and whirled and left to sit around 95-90degrees. As Isomerization continues until about 80degrees you need to factor in some bitterness being created.

I got a recommendation from a pro that 12% utilisation for whirlpool hops is a decent estimation. Assuming the SG of 1.044 that is similar to a 12-15minute addition. So I used that + beer smith to come up with my IBU's for the batch.

It came out (for my system), like this:

Recipe: Mountain Goat Steam Ale	TYPE: All Grain
Style: American Pale Ale
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 5.1 EBC SRM RANGE: 9.8-27.6 EBC
IBU: 0.0 IBUs Tinseth	IBU RANGE: 30.0-45.0 IBUs
OG: 1.044 SG OG RANGE: 1.045-1.060 SG
FG: 1.010 SG FG RANGE: 1.010-1.015 SG
BU:GU: 0.000 Calories: 427.1 kcal/l	Est ABV: 4.5 % 
EE%: 80.00 %	Batch: 65.00 l Boil: 78.80 l	BT: 60 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
34.34 ml Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
34.00 ml Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 

Total Grain Weight: 11.50 kg	Total Hops: 258.00 g oz.
---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.40 ------
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD WATER CHEMICALS BEFORE GRAINS!!<<<<<<<
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.06 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 3 87.5 % 
1.44 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 4 12.5 % 


Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 57.01 l of water at 57.5 C 55.0 C 15 min 
Saccharification Heat to 67.0 C over 15 min 67.0 C 45 min 
Protein Rest 2 Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 10 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 4 min 78.0 C 10 min 



---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG	Est OG: 1.044 SG
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
35.00 g Citra [11.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
35.00 g Galaxy [13.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
35.00 g Motueka [6.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 

Dry hops:


```
51.00 g               Citra [11.90 %] - Dry 3.0 days          Hop           6        0.0 IBUs      
51.00 g               Galaxy [13.90 %] - Dry 3.0 days         Hop           7        0.0 IBUs      
51.00 g               Motueka [6.90 %] - Dry 3.0 days         Hop           8        0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## tateg (24/9/13)

Thanks sly 
Now to get all that in to beersmith


----------



## syl (24/9/13)

Here's my recipe BSMX: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5-wh6ZSlhqIaUlGd25tWTRlblk/edit?usp=sharing

Just open it in BeerSmith then use the scale recipe feature and select your equipment et voila!


----------



## tateg (24/9/13)

Thanks sly 
So after flame out you let it sit for 10 min then add the hops and whirlpool for 15 min then chill? 
Also how soon do you dry hop

Cheers


----------



## syl (24/9/13)

I cube. If you chill then throw them in 5 minutes post flame out and leave for 20 then chill. 

I dry hop for 3 days.


----------



## carpedaym (29/10/13)

Got an update on how this is going? I'm looking to brew something similar for Australia day... possibly subbing the wheat for a certain, stereotypical aussie breakfast cereal


----------



## Edak (30/10/13)

carpedaym said:


> Got an update on how this is going? I'm looking to brew something similar for Australia day... possibly subbing the wheat for a certain, stereotypical aussie breakfast cereal


I wouldn't do that, it will turn into concrete! Google it and see.


----------



## syl (30/10/13)

I bottled this last night, didn't want to keg it as the cube I gave to my mate disappeared in one night!

Smelled amazing! Tastes amazing too! Needs some time to mellow due to the Galaxy and Citra dry hop (2.5 days) as they are crazy hops.

Would go .5 galaxy, 1g Motueka, 1g Citra on dry hop next time (did .7 each)

This beer will disappear in seconds when my mates get their hands on it!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/10/13)

carpedaym said:


> Got an update on how this is going? I'm looking to brew something similar for Australia day... possibly subbing the wheat for a certain, stereotypical aussie breakfast cereal





Edak said:


> I wouldn't do that, it will turn into concrete! Google it and see.



If you want to put in a novelty Australian breakfast cereal, go with a small amount of Uncle Toby's oats.


----------



## carpedaym (30/10/13)

Edak said:


> I wouldn't do that, it will turn into concrete! Google it and see.


Thanks for that. I had been doing my homework and was going to throw rice hulls in, which I understood would alleviate the problem... could be wrong though... I guess I'll see!




Liam_snorkel said:


> If you want to put in a novelty Australian breakfast cereal, go with a small amount of Uncle Toby's oats.


Hmm that's a good idea. I was pretty keen on weet-bix, but I'll look into it. I also ready Uncle Toby's has shredded wheat, which is 100% wheat, no salt added. Anyways, getting off-topic now.


----------



## philmud (30/10/13)

Still OT - I used some of the Uncle Toby's shredded wheat in a BIAB mash for a CSA clone. From memory I used most of a box without issue. If you're not doing a full volume mash it might be a different story but I think it'd be fine.

Back on topic: great info in this thread, I've never brewed with no hops in the boil, the idea of it makes me nervous but I'm keen to give this recipe a crack.

On a trivial note, I thought a steam ale was a beer brewed with lager yeast at ale temperatures. Does anyone know why MG call this a steam ale?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/10/13)

because they felt like it. maybe for a laugh because it's an ale fermented cool (as it says on the label) instead of a lager fermented warm.


----------



## carpedaym (30/10/13)

Prince Imperial said:


> I've never brewed with no hops in the boil, the idea of it makes me nervous but I'm keen to give this recipe a crack.


Same here... I've taken to topping up my fermenter with 1–2L less water than the target volume. That way if I'm short on hop bitterness or flavour as the ferment is slowing down, I can do a mini boil with 100–200g of DME and bump things up a notch while the yeast are still keen to eat up the new fermentables. I will DEFINITELY be doing that with this one!


----------



## syl (4/11/13)

Wow.

I have done a standalone taste and I can that it is indeed, VERY accurate. Tastes like a MGSA when you get a super fresh one!!! Colour spot on, if it was CC'd it would be spot on visually.

I am buying a sixer of MGSA tonight and tomorrow I will do a sidy by side test with my brew buddy and put some notes up here.


----------



## PhantomEasey (4/11/13)

Sounds great sly, I'm keen to see your results as a fresh MGSA in the middle of summer is pretty damn fine.


----------



## Spiesy (4/11/13)

Probably my least favourite beer from the (awesome) Mountain Goat stable.


----------



## syl (4/11/13)

Stout my least favourite. But the missus loves it and for all the AHB'ers that have seen the brewery in my apartment. You know I owe her at least this much!


----------



## PhantomEasey (4/11/13)

I agree that darker beers are better, but in summer, lawnmower style, I reckon the steam ale is one of the more refreshing ones going around.


----------



## Edak (4/11/13)

Have already had a few steams today, quite nice when camping in the country.

I should add that I am only drinking non HB because I have yet to build portable keg solution.


----------



## pressure_tested (16/12/13)

Can I swap citra for Vic Secret?
Has anyone made this recipe with ale yeast at ale temps?


----------



## Lurks (16/12/13)

I'm a little baffled by Mountain Goat's beer since I specialise in 'steam' beers, Eg. California Commons.

They're not ales for a start but then most other things in the beer don't have anything to do with the style. Which is fine, I guess, but the steam bit is puzzling just the same


----------



## syl (16/12/13)

pressure_tested said:


> Can I swap citra for Vic Secret?
> Has anyone made this recipe with ale yeast at ale temps?


You can, or Mosaic.

Goat use Ale yeasts for this. It isn't to style. Best with US05. 1272 was TOO fruity!


----------



## syl (16/12/13)

Chinamat said:


> I'm a little baffled by Mountain Goat's beer since I specialise in 'steam' beers, Eg. California Commons.
> 
> They're not ales for a start but then most other things in the beer don't have anything to do with the style. Which is fine, I guess, but the steam bit is puzzling just the same


Yeah. It's just a branding thing this 'steam ale' They use US05!


----------



## Spiesy (16/12/13)

The term "Steam Ale" came about as Anchor used to ferment in cool ships on top of the brewery, and during cooler temperatures, steam could be seen rising from the fermentation vessels... or so I heard.

I doubt any of this goes on with the Goat crew.


----------



## syl (16/12/13)

Spiesy said:


> The term "Steam Ale" came about as Anchor used to ferment in cool ships on top of the brewery, and during cooler temperatures, steam could be seen rising from the fermentation vessels... or so I heard.
> 
> I doubt any of this goes on with the Goat crew.


Haven't seen any ship above the site in Richmond!


----------



## pressure_tested (16/12/13)

syl said:


> You can, or Mosaic.
> 
> Goat use Ale yeasts for this. It isn't to style. Best with US05. 1272 was TOO fruity!


Cheers, just saving some cash on this one. habe to buy vic secret anyways


----------



## markjam (17/12/13)

Chinamat said:


> I'm a little baffled by Mountain Goat's beer since I specialise in 'steam' beers, Eg. California Commons.
> 
> They're not ales for a start but then most other things in the beer don't have anything to do with the style. Which is fine, I guess, but the steam bit is puzzling just the same


I think they claim it's a sort of 'reverse' steam beer - rather than brewing with lager yeast at high temperatures, they're brewing with an ale yeast at low temperatures. I guess 'Steam Ale' sounds better than 'Faux Lager'...


----------



## Lurks (18/12/13)

markjam said:


> I think they claim it's a sort of 'reverse' steam beer - rather than brewing with lager yeast at high temperatures, they're brewing with an ale yeast at low temperatures. I guess 'Steam Ale' sounds better than 'Faux Lager'...


Indeed. Then again it's not malty enough to be a common. Nor does it use the same hops. I personally think the Carlsberg strain (wy2124 I think, or saflager w34/70) make a better drop than cool fermented us05. It's crisper, no doubt due to lager yeast's propensity for munching on a slightly wider range of sugars.

That said if you're hopping it to shit (again out of style) then this stuff probably doesn't matter.

I'm sure the man from Goat is a very nice person but the MG steam ale I had at my uni bar was a worse beer than my coopers K&K pal brews. Bad one?


----------



## indica86 (18/12/13)

Chinamat said:


> I'm sure the man from Goat is a very nice person but the MG steam ale I had at my uni bar was a worse beer than my coopers K&K pal brews. Bad one?


I must say I had one and it is one of the most revolting beers I have drunk. Bad one too?


----------



## carpedaym (18/12/13)

For that crispness, I'd be focusing more on getting the right mash temp and having a nice big pitch of yeast rather than worrying about _overly_ restricting the fermentation temp. And if you are going to start the ferment low, make sure to slowly ramp the temperature up so the little guys finish properly.


----------



## GalBrew (18/12/13)

You must have both had bad ones. Steam Ale is one of my go to beers and is delicious. It is also not trying to emulate a Cal Common under any circumstances, but is a 'reverse steam beer' as previously mentioned. Also us-05 is the yeast that MG use on most of their beers so that's what I would go.


----------



## yum beer (18/12/13)

Don't know about bad ones....
My first try was flat, lifeless and yuk.....
2nd bottle about 6 months later, supposedly well handled, fresh.....was better, but still not a good beer.
Their IPA is yummy.......Steam Ale, nup....


----------



## Lurks (18/12/13)

My experience of MG stuff is that quality varies considerably.

In terms of local brewers I have to say that Two Brothers have them beat hands down for persistent quality of beer hitting the taps.

I wonder if I can make a reverse stout by, say, making a piss weak lager and squirting some black ink into it.


----------



## GalBrew (18/12/13)

You sure can. Go buy a bottle of Sinimar from one of our fine sponsors. Turns everything black!


----------



## Spiesy (18/12/13)

Chinamat said:


> My experience of MG stuff is that quality varies considerably.
> 
> In terms of local brewers I have to say that Two Brothers have them beat hands down for persistent quality of beer hitting the taps.
> 
> I wonder if I can make a reverse stout by, say, making a piss weak lager and squirting some black ink into it.


2 Brothers... really?

I love Mountain Goat beers, but the Steam is my least favourite.

Love the IPA. Really like the Hightail and the seasonal Surefoot Stout is always a winner.


----------



## Edak (19/12/13)

You all realise that they contract brew everything that is consumed outside their Richmond brewery. This is why the packaging changed about 18 months ago.


----------



## idzy (19/12/13)

Awesome thread and awesome information from the horse's mouth. Props to all contributors. 

Idzy


----------



## syl (9/9/14)

Edak said:


> You all realise that they contract brew everything that is consumed outside their Richmond brewery. This is why the packaging changed about 18 months ago.


This is correct, I think rare breeds and kegs of limited release are from Richmond too


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (26/11/17)

I like this one. A nice quaffer

Have to say though, It seems a direct copy of Little Creatures 'white rabbit white ale'. Which I possibly like even more. In saying that, it's probably quite a popular style with many others doing the same thing. Definite showcase of wheat malt and I'm suprised to see a total of just 12.5% used. Actually would have picked around 50%


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/11/17)

Doctormcbrewdle said:


> I like this one. A nice quaffer
> 
> Have to say though, It seems a direct copy of Little Creatures 'white rabbit white ale'. Which I possibly like even more. In saying that, it's probably quite a popular style with many others doing the same thing. Definite showcase of wheat malt and I'm suprised to see a total of just 12.5% used. Actually would have picked around 50%



sorry the 2 beers are COMPLETELY different. 

MG Steam ale is Organic Pils / Wheat using citra, centennial and cascade ( i think ) with Us05

White Rabbit White Ale is a belgian witbier using coriander, zest and grains of paradise.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (28/11/17)

Lol. Lucky I'm not like a beer judge or anything. I'd embarrass my ego quite badly. Hmmm, interesting to find this. It's been a long time since I actually had a white ale and just automatically put the two in the same category soon as I tasted the MG. That's 2x new beers I can brew now!


----------



## Coodgee (13/1/18)

Has no one noticed that this beer is actually a CREAM ale and not a STEAM ale??

From BJCP style Guidelines 2015:

1C. Cream Ale. Overall Impression: A clean, well-attenuated, flavorful American “lawnmower” beer. Easily drinkable and refreshing, with more character than typical American lagers.

19B. California Common (i.e. Steam ale) . Overall Impression: A lightly fruity beer with firm, grainy maltiness, interesting toasty and caramel flavors, and showcasing rustic, traditional American hop characteristics
Style Comparison: Superficially similar to an American Amber Ale


Mind blown????


----------



## fungrel (14/1/18)

Coodgee said:


> Has no one noticed that this beer is actually a CREAM ale and not a STEAM ale??
> 
> From BJCP style Guidelines 2015:
> 
> ...


Nah, as soon as I tasted it I knew it wasn't a steam. It fatigues my palate with it's sweetness, can only have two before moving on to something else.


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/1/18)

From memory @Coodgee they called it that becuase it was the first beer on the commercial brewing gear which was heated with steam. Its a excellent refreshing beverage and if placed under bjcp cream ale would be likely.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/1/18)

I thought it was a little in-joke because it was fermented cool with an ale yeast as opposed to warm with a lager yeast.
I say WAS because who the **** knows now.


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/1/18)

the winner is ^ ^

https://www.goatbeer.com.au/beer/organic-steam-ale/


----------



## spog (14/1/18)

Dan Pratt said:


> the winner is ^ ^
> 
> https://www.goatbeer.com.au/beer/organic-steam-ale/



I click on the link you posted, it wants my birth date, month and year before I can access the site, it’s not porn ffs.
P C crap, F em.
Oops wrong thread


----------



## Coodgee (15/1/18)

spog said:


> I click on the link you posted, it wants my birth date, month and year before I can access the site, it’s not porn ffs.
> P C crap, F em.
> Oops wrong thread



it's happy to let 110 year old people in.


----------



## Truman42 (12/3/18)

Has anyone had a go at coming up with a recipe for their Crossbreed Back to the Brewer Double Steam Ale? I tried this last night and its not bad. Very hazy like an NEIPA. 

https://www.goatbeer.com.au/beer/rare-breed-back-to-the-brewer-double-steam-ale/

Their website says 

*OTHER INGREDIENTS*
Wyeast California Common yeast.
I cant find this yeast. It doesnt exist on the Wyeast website. Would they perhaps mean the California lager yeast 2112?

Its 7.2% so was going to use the recipe in this thread and just increase the grain bill accordingley. They use cascade and also use experimental hop HSA 35 which from what Ive read is similar to either Hallertau Mittlefruh or Northern Brewer so will use one of those.


----------



## nosco (12/3/18)

On the bottle it says they used Cascade pellets and flowers and Galaxy.


----------



## razz (13/3/18)

Either 2112 or 810 SanFranCisco lager yeast from Whitelab Truman.


----------



## nosco (13/3/18)

nosco said:


> On the bottle it says they used Cascade pellets and flowers and Galaxy.


My mistake. For some reason i had BttB on the brain which is apparently a souped up version of Steam Ale. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## Truman42 (13/3/18)

I sent an email to MG and got a reply today. They use 2112. Cascade for bittering and whirlpool and about 6 grams a litre of galaxy for dry hop. So will give that a crack and see how I go.

Wholly Shit Razz you've been on here for 13 years..


----------



## Truman42 (13/3/18)

nosco said:


> My mistake. For some reason i had BttB on the brain which is apparently a souped up version of Steam Ale.
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


No you were correct Nosco, I was talking about BTTB and that is what is on the bottle. Cascade flowers and pellets and galaxy. I cant get any flowers though so pellets will have to do.


----------



## nosco (13/3/18)

Lol. Im easily confused

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## razz (18/3/18)

Truman42 said:


> I sent an email to MG and got a reply today. They use 2112. Cascade for bittering and whirlpool and about 6 grams a litre of galaxy for dry hop. So will give that a crack and see how I go.
> 
> Wholly Shit Razz you've been on here for 13 years..


Ha ha, thx. Been thinking for a few years now I've been on for ten years. I'll have to update my thinking.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/3/18)

razz said:


> Ha ha, thx. Been thinking for a few years now I've been on for ten years. I'll have to update my thinking.


Overdue for long service.


----------



## beerDingo (8/5/18)

The goat site says:

*Malts*
Ale and wheat.

That makes me think of Tradition Ale, rather than Pilsner. I have a few bags of ale, but currently no Pilsner. However I am brewing this for someone else, and would like to get it closer to the commercial beer. So, do you all recommend Pilsner over Ale?


----------

